# Inlace Acrylester blank Group Buy - CLOSED -



## Monty (Sep 21, 2006)

10/17
All the blanks have shipped. If you received a blank with a rubberband around it, PM which blank it is.


10/15
Got 19 more boxed up and ready to go out tomorrow. Still have 2 more to do plus the international orders. They should be ready tomorrow.

10/11/06
Got all the orders boxed and ready to go. The first 4 orders placed will go out tomorrow. I ran out of the Flat Rate Priority Envelopes, thought I had more. I'll pick up more tomorrow at the PO when I mail these.

10/09/06 UPDATE - BLANK ARE IN
The blanks were here today when I got home today, all 601 of them. Two boxes, one weighing 61 pounds and the other weighing 39 pounds.
I'll work on getting them boxed up over the next few days and hope to have them all shipped out by the end of this week.

Here's what 601 blanks look like:





Here's the breakdown on the number of each blank ordered:






10/04/06; 4:45PM central Time: UPDATE
OK. Just talked to Fritz, the blanks are being shipped to me today. I should have them the first of next week. 
Hereâ€™s the final breakdown on the blanks. First of the actual shipping of the blanks from Woodturningz to me worked out to be $0.09 each, not the $0.13 each that Fritz and I estimated. Second, since the final order was for 601 blanks, Ryan discounted them another nickel to $2.20 each. Therefore, I owe everyone $0.09 per blank that they ordered. If no one has any objections, after I keep a small amount for my paper and ink, I will send donations to the two sites I had this buy posted on.



10/01/06; 6:10PM central Time: UPDATE
The Inlace Acrylester Buy is now closed.

9/28/06 UPDATE
Hey guys and gals, so far we have over 500 blanks on order. Below is a list of who I have that has placed an order, the number of blanks and payment status. I still need an email address from bca1313 so I can sent the PayPal Invoice. If I don't hear from you by Friday morning I will cancel your order as I need the money in my account to pay for the blanks. Turff49, I have your payment, just missed it in the summary.


9/27/06 UPDATE
As of about 9AM CST, this is a summary of who has ordered, the number of blanks and payment status. Please double check the invoice I sent you for any errors. If any are found, let me know before noon tomorrow, as I plan on placing the order sometime tomorrow afternoon.

9/23/06-UPDATE
Below is the list as of 5:45PM CST. If you have not received an email or PayPal Request from me, please contact me.


9/22/06 @12:20PM CST:
Here's what I have so far. Please check what I have listed for you and email me if there is an error. Emails and PayPal for payment will start going out tonight.
*********************************************
EDIT 8:40PM CST:
Looks like there is enough intrest to order at least 100 blanks for a buy. Shoot me an email with your order and if you want to pay by check or PayPal and I'll send you an invoice for the total.
Let's run this till 9PM central time on Thursday Sept 28 and I'll place the order on Friday the 29th.
****To everyone, please indicate if you want insurance. If you don't, I will assume you do not want insurance.****


**********************************************************************************
I thought I would see if there is enough interest in a group buy of the Inlace Acrylester blanks from WoodTurningz. You can see the blanks here http://woodturningz.com/InlaceAcrylesterPenBlanks.aspx
The cost per blank would be $2.38 each. This price includes the shipping of the order to me. There will be an additional charge of 3.8% for the PayPal fee and for shipping from me to you plus insurance if you want it. I should be able to ship up to 24 blanks for $4.05. More than 24 would be $8.10.
Post your order below and if/when we hit the 100 blank mark, Iâ€™ll send out PayPal invoices.


----------



## wudwrkr (Sep 21, 2006)

Monty,
You may want to change to charge for PayPal and shipping to be 3.8%.  .038% would put you in the hole pretty quick[]


----------



## Monty (Sep 21, 2006)

Dave ,
Thanks for the catch. Done


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2006)

Mannie,

I have not used inlace poly since Ryan took it over from CSUSA.  Ryan has dramatically increased the number of colors, so he obviously is sourcing/making the product himself-so I am CERTAINLY willing to be updated on this information.

IF this formula has not changed, Inlace polyester is NOT EASY to turn.  The old sharp tools and light cuts routine is VITAL.  So, those who order, don't blame Mannie if it "doesn't turn right".  If you have trouble getting to 100 blanks, let me know and I will buy a bunch (50 or so) to attone for the sin of posting this.  Honestly, this is for your protection.

AGAIN, if someone has used this since Woodturningz has taken it over and can say I am WRONG- GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am ready to stand corrected.[][]


----------



## jkoehler (Sep 21, 2006)

I have used the inlace from Woodturningz.
you are correct that you need sharp tools and a light touch.
but, in my opinion, the results are well worth it.
my biggest recommendation when using inlace is to not get in a hurry. 
also. paint the tubes. it is better to be safe than sorry.
I'd be ordering some if i didnt already have a stock of them.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2006)

That's no excuse, Jeff, I have about 200 in stock, but will order additional colors if you guys need it to make the order!!!


----------



## Monty (Sep 21, 2006)

Ed, Thank's for the offer. I'll just play this by ear for now and see what happens for the next week.


----------



## jkoehler (Sep 21, 2006)

well.Ed.
thanks for putting me on the spot. 
well. i guess i will help out if needed as well.
pens made with the inlace have been good sellers for me.


----------



## turff49 (Sep 21, 2006)

Count me in for say 20. Brian(who hasn't turned any of these)


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 21, 2006)

Monty, I'll have to check finances, but I might want some.

And for anyone who is new and/or hasn't turned inlace yet, I encourage you to give it a try.  I went against all recommendations for a new turner and turned a inlace as the second plastic I tried (the first was corian, doesn't compare) and turned it successfully.  You just need to go slow and sharpen your tools frequently (it works []).  A sharp skew is your friend with this stuff.  Plus, this is a great chance to get them cheaper so you don't lose as much if they do blow up.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 21, 2006)

I've turned quite a bit of it (all since Ryan took it over), and agree with Ed. Every now and then, I get a blank that surprises me and turns easily. But it is considerably different than most other synthetic I've tried... except for one batch of my BPR (I used too much catalyst).[:0]

Oops... Mannie, I might be interested in some of the newer colors. I'll keep checking this and help make up the #s you need.


----------



## TBone (Sep 21, 2006)

OK Newbie question time.  Just curious.  Is it possible to glue up two pieces of a different color in this?


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2006)

Tommy,

Should work pretty well.  All my "oops" rings have stayed on!! [:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />well.Ed.
> thanks for putting me on the spot.
> well. i guess i will help out if needed as well.
> pens made with the inlace have been good sellers for me.



Didn't mean to put you on the spot.  Sounds like we have enough brave souls that this will come together.  But, the pens DO sell well, even though I price them higher than my normal acrylics to accomodate the extra time it takes to turn them!!  So, I really don't mind having a fairly large stock of them, going into Christmas season (coming out of the season, I would like to have an appropriately SMALL inventory)[][]


----------



## twoofakind (Sep 21, 2006)

You can count me in as well. I have never turned any, but would love to try some. 
Andy


----------



## Pikebite (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi

I would like about 25 blanks when this goes ahead.

Many Thanks

Richard


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2006)

Love your tagline, Richard, it is actually an LOL!!!


----------



## TBone (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Tommy,
> 
> Should work pretty well.  All my "oops" rings have stayed on!! [:0][:0][:0][:0]



Great, I need to put together some of that Crushed Yellow and Deep Purple to see if I can come up with a Pirate Pen

Thanks Ed


----------



## Orgtech (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll take 10. Thanks


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 21, 2006)

I will take 24, I can do paypal, but I prefer to send a check if possiable.[8D]


----------



## Marc Phillips (Sep 21, 2006)

I will want about 20... if I don't get a divorce for buying them []

... so it might just be 10 []


----------



## lwalden (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll take two each of the PBIA01,PBIA04,PBIA08,PBIA21,PBIA23,PBIA24,PBIA29,PBIA47, and PBIA51.- should be 18 blanks. Thanks for doing this. paypal request for the total to lwalden@tibsite.com. Thanks


----------



## emackrell (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm in on this one for about 20 blanks... details to follow.

For those who haven't played with this stuff yet it is great... lots of good colors and easy to turn as long as your tools are sharp.  In fact I've had MUCH better results (or luck) with a very sharp skew chisel than with any scrapers or gouges. 

Cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## TBone (Sep 21, 2006)

2 - PBIA01
5 - PBIA03
5 - PBIA04
1 - PBIA19
1 - PBIA21
1 - PBIA47

I will PM email address for Paypal request


----------



## Monty (Sep 22, 2006)

Tommy,
Please indicate if you want insurance on your order.
To everyone, please do likewise or I will assume you do not want insurance.


----------



## tas2181 (Sep 22, 2006)

Monty,
Include me in the Inlace Acrylester blanks group buy.
I would like 1 each of the 02,04,07,08,21,24,37,&47 and 2 of the #49 for a total of 10.
Thanks for doing this. (include Ins)

Tom(tas2181)


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />I will take 24, I can do paypal, but I prefer to send a check if possiable.[8D]


Here are my choices (5) PBIA06, (5) PBIA11, (5) PBIA26, (5) PBIA51, and (4) PBIA63.

As I said before I can do PAYPAL but I prefer to pay by check. If you can take a check I will get it out to you today, or as soon as I get an answer from you, and by my math the check would be for $61.17 with no insurance[?][?][?]


----------



## Fangar (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Mannie,
> 
> I have not used inlace poly since Ryan took it over from CSUSA.  Ryan has dramatically increased the number of colors, so he obviously is sourcing/making the product himself-so I am CERTAINLY willing to be updated on this information.
> ...



I could't agree more.  This stuff is quite different than most other synthetics (Much like home poured PR).  The colors are also quite different than they appear on the site.  That being said, I am sure that some will like it.  I didn't

Fangar


----------



## TBone (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Tommy,
> Please indicate if you want insurance on your order.
> To everyone, please do likewise or I will assume you do not want insurance.



Sorry Monty,

Yes, add insurance

Thanks


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2006)

Monty - I'll take two each of: 04,05,08,09,11,14,21,24,29,35,61,63

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## jtate (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll tyake the following (with no insurance and paying by PayPal):
1 - color 37
1 - color 24
1 - color 23
2 - color 21
1 - color 19
2 - color 14
1 - color 13
2 - color 05
1 - color 02


JuliaTate@comcast.net


----------



## Monty (Sep 22, 2006)

Deleted. Posted in error.


----------



## eastern47 (Sep 22, 2006)

Monty, I'll take the following:
2 each: 03,05,06,26,49
1 each: 19,30,37,47,51
no insurance, by paypal

thanks, John


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Sep 22, 2006)

Ed is forgiven and not wrong.  inlace in my opinion is not the easiest form of acrylic to turn, but is the prettiest.  Ryan has worked on the formulation and we feel it is less brittle than before, but it's still more brittle than most acrylics.  it's similar in working properties to the micaswirl and micapearl blanks.  The first acrylic i ever turned was an acrylester years ago before we made it and i made a beautiful pen.  there are some other blanks that would be easier to start on than acrylester, but if you're shy of turning one now buy them while they're at the low price and save them until you get more practice because they really are gorgeous.


----------



## Orgtech (Sep 22, 2006)

1 1
1 8
2 4
1 3
1 49
1 29
2 26
1 5

I will pay via Paypal. Thanks


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 22, 2006)

Fritz, you are quite the salesman!  I'm surprised you didn't mention the new complete Micromesh pad set, which should go along so well with this group buy![}][]


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay, Mannie, put me down for 5 #4s, 5 #21s, 5 #23s and 5 #24s.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Sep 22, 2006)

OK... gonna go for it... EEK!

Mannie... shoot me a bill would ya... I'll paypal it again...

#21 - 3
#24 - 3
#30 - 3
#47 - 3
#50 - 3
#61 - 3

Thanks...


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm gonna get scalped over this one but here goes, who wants to live forever anyway? 
#2  - 2
#17 - 1
#24 - 2
#25 - 2
#26 - 1
#29 - 1
#30 - 2             Thanks.  Should be 12 total. I will Paypal also.   Mike
#37 - 1


----------



## Pikebite (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi

I would like :-
3 each of 4,10,14,21,24,50
2 each of 5,8,29

Total of 24. Will get them sent to a US address. Please send Paypal invoice.

Many Thanks

Richard


----------



## penhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I would like:

1 of each: #2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 14, 21, 30, 35, 23, 37, 29, 60
2 of each: #24,25,49

Should be a total of 20...paypal me if you would please.
Thanks..!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 23, 2006)

# 1 - 2
#10 - 2
#11 - 2
#24 - 5
#30 - 5
#37 - 2
#47 - 2
#51 - 2
#60 - 2

I will pay by check, no insurance.
Thanks Mannie.


----------



## jersey (Sep 23, 2006)

I would love to get in on this as well. Please put me down for the following: 
  1 each - 01,04,07,10,21,23,24,25,26,28,30,35,37,47,49,50 and 51. Should be 17 total I will pay with paypal with no insurance please, Thank you for your time.


----------



## emackrell (Sep 23, 2006)

Put me down for:
#1   1
#3   1
#4   1
#7   2
#8   1
#11  1
#12  1
#13  2
#14  2
#21  1
#24  3
#25  1
#50  1
#62  1
#63  1

Should be 20 total.  I'll pay by paypal, no insurance.  PM heading your way with email address.  Thanks for doing this!

cheers  Eileen   [8D]


----------



## elody21 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would like
#2 x2
#4 x1
#9 x1
#10x2
#17x1
#23x1
#24x2
#51x1

That is a total of 11. I'll pay by check no insurance  26.18 plus 4.05 postage total is $30.23 I will send the check tomorrow. Thanks, Alice


----------



## kevin_f (Sep 24, 2006)

I would like
# 4 - 1
#10 - 1
#11 - 1
#14 - 1
#20 - 1
#24 - 2
#25 - 1
#26 - 1
#29 - 1
#30 - 1
#37 - 1
#47 - 1

Should be 13.  I will pay by check, no insurance.  Send me an email and I will send check  

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 25, 2006)

Mannie,

Glad to see "the truth" didn't hurt.  

I turned one Thursday to post if people got shy, color is beautiful (bronze), but that was also "basement emptying day", so I did not get to it.  Seems unnecessary at this point!

Good luck to all!!!
Oh, and I will check my color inventory tonight, may get a few blanks also, if it is not too late.


----------



## Monty (Sep 25, 2006)

Ed,
Looks like alot of people like them or want to try them while they can be had for this price. So far the order totals 317 blocks.

To everyone that has ordered, please be sure to check the accurace of the order as listed on the invoice. It's very easy to transpose a number from youe order to my spreadsheet. One mistake has already been found and corrected.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Sep 25, 2006)

Bob (thumbs) is correct.  ya just can't turn inlace without micromesh.  hahahaha


----------



## turff49 (Sep 26, 2006)

Almost forgot. Here is my order and I'll pay via paypal

#2  - 2
#4  -2
#8  -2
#11  -4
#21  -3
#23  -3
#24  -2
#25  -3
#29  -3
#30  -3
#47  -2
#63  -3


Total=32 blanks=76.16
Paypal=2.90
 shipping=8.10
total=87.16

Thanks, Brian


----------



## rgundersen (Sep 26, 2006)

One each :

#5, #9, #10, #11, #14, #15, #16, #21, #24, #26, #27, #28, #30, #32, #35, #43, #51, #60, #62, #63

20 blanks @ $2.38  $47.60 
Shipping           $ 4.05
Paypal fee         $ 1.96
Total              $53.61


----------



## bca1313 (Sep 27, 2006)

I would like

#1  - 2
#4  - 1
#5  - 1
#8  - 1
#13 - 2
#17 - 1
#19 - 1
#21 - 2
#24 - 1
#25 - 2
#29 - 3
#32 - 2
#35 - 1
#47 - 1
Total + 21 Blanks

21 blanks @ $2.38 = 49.98
Shipping $4.05
Paypal = 2.05
Total = 56.08

Hope it is not too late.

Ben


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 27, 2006)

Manny:

Please include me with one each of...

1
2
4
5
7
9
11
12
14
24
32
37
43
62
63

15 Blanks total = 35.70
Shipping           4.05
Paypal             1.53
Total             41.28

(But if you figure it differently you're right and I'm wrong) []


----------



## wudwrkr (Sep 27, 2006)

Monty,
Here's my order.  I could not resist. []
#2 - 2
#8 - 2
#21 - 2
#23 - 2
#24 - 4
#30 - 2
#37 - 2
#50 - 2
#63 - 2
20 blanks @ $2.38 $47.60
Shipping $ 4.05
Paypal fee $ 1.96
Total $53.61

Please send me a PayPal invoice and I'll get this off to you.


----------



## pssherman (Sep 27, 2006)

Monty,

I would like to get 24 blanks. PM sent with color numbers and email address for invoice.

Thanks

Paul in AR


----------



## emackrell (Sep 28, 2006)

Monty,

   Just found out that there is an inlace color called Emerald Green that's not on the website but is on the paper flyer that I just got ... and Fritz says they have it in stock.  So I'd like to add four blanks in Emerald Green, #53, to my order. 

That will bring my order to 24 blanks so postage should still be 4.05. 

  Please send me a paypal invoice for the additional blanks (I make it $9.88, do you agree?) and I'll send payment right away!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## Monty (Sep 28, 2006)

Eileen, it will be closer to $10.10 because of the additional PayPal fee and the % is higher on small amount processed due to the $0.30 fixed portion. Unless you would like me to refund what you already paid and rebill for a total of 24 blocks.

<b>EXTENDED DEADLINE</b>
After talking with Fritz, he said that they would not be able to start processing the order till the first of next week, I have decided to extend the ordering time to Sunday, Oct 1 at 6PM central time. This is only if you pay by PayPal with a credit card. I will not accept anymore checks as of now due to the time for processing the check through the bank.
If anyone else wants to add the inlace color called Emerald Green, #53, that's not on the website but is on the paper flyer that is available at the going price. If you want to add to you order, please email me. I will refund your payment and issue a new PayPal request. This method will save you about  $0.30 to $0.50.


----------



## fbearman (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Monty,

Thanks for putting this buy together.  I would like the following:

COLOR     ( QUANTITY )
# 02         ( 3 )
# 03         ( 5 )
# 04         ( 5 )
# 05         ( 5 )
# 13         ( 3 )
# 14         ( 5 )
# 21         ( 6 )
# 24         ( 6 )
# 26         ( 3 )
# 35         ( 5 )
# 50        ( 12 )
# 51         ( 3 )
# 53         ( 5 )

I believe that totals 66 blanks (at an incredible saving - thank you again), plus shipping and insurance.  Please e-mail me the PayPal invoice.  

Thanks again,
Fred Bearman
Port Huron, Michigan


----------



## Monty (Oct 1, 2006)

Fred,
Got your email. PayPal be come later today.


----------



## LanceD (Oct 1, 2006)

I would like to order the following.Please send an invoice.

# 03 - 3
# 04 - 3
# 24 - 3
# 47 - 2

Thank you.
Lance


----------



## clewless (Oct 1, 2006)

Mannie,

One each of the following: 
01,04,05,07,08,
10,17,21,23,24,
25,29,30,37,47,
49,50,53,61,62.

That's 20 for a total of $53.61

Thanks for doing this.

PS what's the powerball number?


----------



## Monty (Oct 1, 2006)

Joe and Lance, a PM will be sent for your email address for the PayPal Request.
The Inlace Acrylester buy is now closed


----------



## kevin_f (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that's a great idea.  You have my vote.

Thanks for doing this.

Kevin


----------



## fbearman (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I'm so pleased with the price, that whatever you decide to do with the excess, keep it for your trouble or donate it as you will, that will be fine with me.  Thanks again.

Fred Bearman
Port Huron, Michigan


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds great to me also.   
  Mike


----------



## eastern47 (Oct 18, 2006)

Mannie, received my blanks today in good order. Thanks for putting this group buy together. If you do another one, let me know. John


----------



## Bob A (Oct 18, 2006)

Got my blanks today also.  Thanks again for doing this.  I only wish I had ordered more.


----------



## lwalden (Oct 18, 2006)

Blanks were waiting for me when I got home today- thanks for the hard work.


----------



## LanceD (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine came in too today. Thanks very much.
Lance


----------



## pssherman (Oct 19, 2006)

Mine came in yesterday as well.

Paul in AR


----------



## fbearman (Oct 19, 2006)

Mine came today, and everything was perfect.  Thanks for doing this buy!

Fred Bearman
Port Huron, Michigan


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 19, 2006)

Mannie,
  Thank you for all of your hard work for this group buy.  My blanks arrived today and now I wish that I had ordered more.  

Mike in Utah


----------



## rgundersen (Oct 23, 2006)

Wife picked up the box for me last week, just posting that it got here.


----------



## emackrell (Oct 24, 2006)

Mannie, blanks arrived in fine shape.  Thanks for all the hard work!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------

